# Basic Turbo Training



## IanG1 (6 Sep 2013)

Picked up a cheap turbo to try and maintain some fitness when the weather turns.
I have a heart rate monitor but my wireless computer is on the front wheel so no good on the turbo.
Anybody have any training plans based on heart rate levels. Not wanting anything too hardcore but something to help maintain and improve both stamina and fitness say for 30 to 60 mins max?
Is it worth upgrading the cycle computer to one with cadence to add more structure to the work out?
Any advice appreciated, did some web searches but all I found were race orientated stuff and nothing really simple?
Cheers
Ian


----------



## Rob3rt (6 Sep 2013)

Cadence is a largely useless measurement in general and on the turbo you have nothing else to concentrate on so just count your cadence yourself, no need for a computer.

I would just say ride the turbo at aerobic endurance intensity for your hour sessions and maybe tempo for the shorter ones.


----------



## Born2die (6 Sep 2013)

Try a sufferfest DVD to ride to I love them they give a great structured workout (I say workout it's more like torture) you have lots of choices from climbs to sprints to fitness training there new one out soon is a 2 hour climb session that looks brutal


----------



## michaelcycle (6 Sep 2013)

http://wattbike.com/uk/guide/training_plans/sportive/level_2

This assumes a basic level of fitness. You can do all your work on the trainer or mix and match as you feel. 

If you are less or more fit then choose the correct plan for your level of fitness.

I presume you know your Max HR and HR training zones but if not you can estimate using the following:

http://www.briancalkins.com/HeartRate.htm


----------



## Dusty Bin (6 Sep 2013)

Cadence - not needed. HR - useful, but not needed. If all you want to do is maintain fitness, then aim for an hour's session including two 10 or 15 or 20 minute intervals (depending on available time) at the hardest pace you can sustain for that time. Warm up for 10 mins, then interval 1, then spin easy for 10 mins, then interval 2, then warm down.

Don't be afraid of getting out the door though - all you need is the right equipment.


----------



## IanG1 (6 Sep 2013)

Still planning on getting out in the fresh air on the weekend but using the turbo a couple of times during the week when it's dark and cold outside. I tried going out in the dark last winter but didn't enjoy it much.


----------



## 400bhp (6 Sep 2013)

Just treat it like you would at the gym.

start with the basics. Split down training between fat burning (for want of a better term) / aerobic / anaerobic. Doing more of fat burning/aerobic and leaving anaerobic at first.

Main thing is just to do it and enjoy it.


----------



## DooDah (6 Sep 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Cadence is a largely useless measurement in general and on the turbo you have nothing else to concentrate on so just count your cadence yourself, no need for a computer.
> 
> I would just say ride the turbo at aerobic endurance intensity for your hour sessions and maybe tempo for the shorter ones.


I disagree, for an expert like yourself it might be useless, but for an erratic newbie, it is a good tool for concentrating on a regular pedal stroke initially. However, I agree that after a while you will find your own rhythm and probably not use it.


----------



## IanG1 (10 Sep 2013)

Did my first session on it tonight, mixed it up a bit 10 minute warm up spin then 10 mins fat burning 5 mins spin them 10 fat burning you get the idea, put in a 1 min flat out all I had then 5 min warm down. Total time around 45 mins and my cadence was 90/100 rpm in both spin and fat burning. Time went by pretty quick sat in the garage with the radio on and to be honest I quite enjoyed it. The cadence felt like my normal road cadence. Sweat started to drip off me and according to my HRM I burnt 470 calories so all in all a good start.


----------



## doog (10 Sep 2013)

IanG1 said:


> Did my first session on it tonight, mixed it up a bit 10 minute warm up spin then 10 mins fat burning 5 mins spin them 10 fat burning you get the idea, put in a 1 min flat out all I had then 5 min warm down. Total time around 45 mins and my cadence was 90/100 rpm in both spin and fat burning. Time went by pretty quick sat in the garage with the radio on and to be honest I quite enjoyed it. The cadence felt like my normal road cadence. Sweat started to drip off me and according to my HRM I burnt 470 calories so all in all a good start.



Sounds spot on. To make it more interesting you could get your laptop and run a few turbo training programmes as it mixes things up and prevent boredom. I watch it and listen to music. I have sufferfest but find it a bit hard core but there are some others around. I spent the last 2 winters on the turbo and was pleasantly surprised when I hit the road. I stick to the cadence on the programmes but struggle to match it when out and about.

I am a total believer in turbo trainers, I dont want to be a fat bloke :-) but this instrument of torture is brilliant for ticking over when the weather is totally crud.

I have a feeling this year is going to be another hard winter.


----------



## jarlrmai (12 Sep 2013)

My turbo is coming back out tonight


----------



## Dusty Bin (12 Sep 2013)

IanG1 said:


> Did my first session on it tonight, mixed it up a bit 10 minute warm up spin then 10 mins fat burning 5 mins spin them 10 fat burning you get the idea, put in a 1 min flat out all I had then 5 min warm down. Total time around 45 mins and my cadence was 90/100 rpm in both spin and fat burning. Time went by pretty quick sat in the garage with the radio on and to be honest I quite enjoyed it. The cadence felt like my normal road cadence. Sweat started to drip off me and according to my HRM I burnt 470 calories so all in all a good start.



Sorry to say this, but fat burning on the turbo is a waste of time. In fact, fat burning in general is a a complete myth.


----------



## michaelcycle (12 Sep 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> Sorry to say this, but fat burning on the turbo is a waste of time. In fact, fat burning in general is a a complete myth.



Dude has a point although I wouldn't say it is a myth as much as largely over stated or misinterpreted.

You body does utilise a greater % of fat as opposed to other fuel substrates at lower intensity but at a higher intensity you use more overall calories so from a fat loss point of view it isn't worth worrying about.

Personally, I think trying to track calorie burn from exercise is a futile exercise largely.


----------



## 400bhp (12 Sep 2013)

michaelcycle said:


> Dude has a point although I wouldn't say it is a myth as much as largely over stated or misinterpreted.
> 
> You body does utilise a greater % of fat as opposed to other fuel substrates at lower intensity but at a higher intensity you use more overall calories so from a fat loss point of view it isn't worth worrying about.
> 
> *Personally, I think trying to track calorie burn from exercise is a futile exercise largel*y.



Agree.

\possibly interesting anecdoal evidence\

My sister was counting calories on exercise and eating to shift a fair bit of weight. I told her to stop it as (IMO) it is unsustainable in the long term (counting calories) as you will not really enjoy the lifestyle. For something to be sustainable it needs to be anjoyable, not a chore.

Surprise surprise, she stopped counting calories and the weight has dropped off.


----------



## HLaB (12 Sep 2013)

IanG1 said:


> Picked up a cheap turbo to try and maintain some fitness when the weather turns.
> I have a heart rate monitor but my wireless computer is on the front wheel so no good on the turbo.
> Anybody have any training plans based on heart rate levels. Not wanting anything too hardcore but something to help maintain and improve both stamina and fitness say for 30 to 60 mins max?
> Is it worth upgrading the cycle computer to one with cadence to add more structure to the work out?
> ...


Move the magnet and sensor to the rear wheel and you might be lucky and the receiver can pick it up; if not put the receiver when on the turbo below and to the side of the BB.
I found Speed, HRM and Cadence (particularly cadence) are only interesting things look at post ride though.
I preferred random stuff changing my turbo intensity according to the current mp3 track I'm listening too and prefer to go for distance rather time; that way if I'm bored I can push myself to pedal harder and finish earlier.
I'm using rollers just now, IMO they are slightly more interesting than turbos (but not by much) and I'll be doing my best to get some proper road miles in.


----------



## IanG1 (13 Sep 2013)

Don't shatter my illusions already guys, only want to keep the legs moving and the heart pumping in between weekend rides. Regardless of the numbers etc surely something is better than nothing. Spent last night downloading loads of cycling stuff from youtube to play on the laptop (WiFi a bit weak down the bottom of the garden) while I turn the pedals. Looking at the local weather for Sunday the trainer may be the only ride I can get this weekend.


----------



## Dusty Bin (13 Sep 2013)

something_ is_ better than nothing - no argument there!


----------



## IanG1 (17 Sep 2013)

Bit more of an update, I had been toying with idea of getting a cycle computer with cadence for a while to help me on the road and picked up a Boardman one for £32 against the £50 odd in Halfords. Hooked it up on the bike (bit of a pain to get the wireless cadence sorted but managed it) I have now done 4 sessions in the past week using my HRM and the cadence as a guide. I have done intervals of warm up and various intensities going up the gears and maintain my normal 90rpm. Chuck in the ocassional 1min all out sprint and finish off with 5 minute warm down for a total time of around 50mins/1hour. Laptop is hooked up and I am scouring youtube for anything cycling that runs for around an hour and pedal away. Never sweated so much in my life and hopefully this will keep me sorted over the winter. Hopefully the weather will pick up and I will get out for an actual proper ride this weekend????


----------



## Dusty Bin (17 Sep 2013)

If you are training by HR, you don't really need cadence - it's a bit of a distraction tbh and won't really contribute anything to what you get from the session. Sounds like you need a fan though...


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (17 Sep 2013)

IanG1 said:


> Did my first session on it tonight, mixed it up a bit 10 minute warm up spin then 10 mins fat burning 5 mins spin them 10 fat burning you get the idea, put in a 1 min flat out all I had then 5 min warm down. Total time around 45 mins and my cadence was 90/100 rpm in both spin and fat burning. Time went by pretty quick sat in the garage with the radio on and to be honest I quite enjoyed it. The cadence felt like my normal road cadence. Sweat started to drip off me and according to my HRM I burnt 470 calories so all in all a good start.


 
I have just started using my turbo and it is boring the shoot out of me. I am just doing a steady cadence/resistance most of the time though so it is boring. Maybe if I mixed it up a bit like you are it would be more interesting. I get everything that you saying except when you say 10 minutes fat burning, what exactly does this entail? Thanks for any help.

I also need to buy a big fan, was murder yesterday.


----------



## sickboyblue (18 Sep 2013)

GCN have a couple of interval training videos on their youtube channel. I did the 20 minute one a couple of days ago and it almost ruined me! Also the hour long video they have includes some "interesting" close ups of one of the girls taking part...


----------



## jarlrmai (18 Sep 2013)

I can't do turbo without music and even then an hour with intervals is all I can take, I think I miss the cars


----------

